# New Ciamillo Gravitas SL



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

Just received the new Ciamillo Gravitas SL for my Sarto
View attachment 272390
View attachment 272391


----------



## cyclebycle (Nov 19, 2012)

They look great. I'm not a fan of zg brakes, I always found centering an issue, but I had one of the first sets of the original zg brakes so it could have improved.

They do look awesome though, much better than my kcnc cb1's, but I'm ok with that!

Enjoy!


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

cyclebycle said:


> They look great. I'm not a fan of zg brakes, I always found centering an issue, but I had one of the first sets of the original zg brakes so it could have improved.
> 
> They do look awesome though, much better than my kcnc cb1's, but I'm ok with that!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you :thumbsup: I also had the first generation ZG Brakes ,I have always had very good experiences setting them up, I love how powerful they are, and great customer support


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

they look cool.

but 'gravitas' means 'heavy.' that is weird.


----------



## Motomatt (Aug 28, 2004)

:


PJay said:


> they look cool.
> 
> but 'gravitas' means 'heavy.' that is weird.


Thank you :thumbsup:
Gravitas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gravitas
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Gravitas was one of the Roman virtues, along with pietas, dignitas and virtus. It may be translated variously as weight, seriousness and dignity, also importance, and connotes a certain substance or depth of personality.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

That's the first brakeset I've seen that's lighter than PlanetX at 197g.


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> That's the first brakeset I've seen that's lighter than PlanetX at 197g.


kcnc has a couple in the 160's (w/ pads and holders), they don't have the same stopping power as these however.


----------

